# In Listbox zum letzten Eintrag springen



## daDom (9. August 2003)

ich hab schon gesucht, aber nix gefunden...

Ich möchte, wie das Thema sagt: In einer Listbox zum letzten Eintrag springen.

Wie mach ich das?

//edit: oder auch:
ich möchte in einer listbox "mitscrollen"


----------



## Dario Linsky (9. August 2003)

Du müsstest AFAIK die Eigenschaft "SelectedIndex" auf den Index des letzten Eintrags setzen. Evtl. gibt es auch eine Select-Methode, die Dir diese Arbeit abnimmt.

Hab zum Glück kein VB mehr, aber das sollte so (oder zumindest sehr ähnlich) funktionieren.


----------



## daDom (9. August 2003)

Du benutztVb nicht mehr?
Aber du hast doch bis vor 2 Monaten noch damit gearbeitet, oder etwa net  

Hast du net Quellcode?

Ich hab mich schon tot probiert!


----------



## foxxx (9. August 2003)

Hallo,

ist doch nicht schwer...

Du weisst dass der .ListIndex immer eins kleiner ist als .Count, richtig? Durch das setzen der ListIndex Eigenschaft setzt du direkt das markierte Element. Wenn du es also auf List.ListIndex = List.Count - 1 setzt, dann wird das letzte Element markiert.

MfG

f0x


----------



## daDom (9. August 2003)

Ya nice....!!!

Wie kann ich die markierung denn dann wieder wegbekommen?

Ich möchte nämlich nur nach ganz unten in der LSITBOX scrollen..


----------



## Dario Linsky (9. August 2003)

> Wie kann ich die markierung denn dann wieder wegbekommen?


AFAIK müsstest Du dabei den ListIndex auf -1 setzen. Ich bin aber nicht sicher, ob das überhaupt geht, bzw. ob dabei die ListBox nicht wieder zurück scrollt.



> Du benutztVb nicht mehr?
> Aber du hast doch bis vor 2 Monaten noch damit gearbeitet, oder etwa net


Ja, leider. Eigentlich weiss ich auch gar nicht mehr, warum ich hier noch poste. Ich hab ja nichts mehr mit so einer verkorksten "Programmiersprache" zu tun.


----------



## daDom (9. August 2003)

Was zum "..." ist *AFAIK *?????????????

Ne DAMIT gehts net...
Der springt dann einfach ne zeile höher!


//edit: Doch geht wohl...

Danke, habs raus!!!


----------



## foxxx (9. August 2003)

Einfach den ListIndex auf -1 setzen


----------



## Dario Linsky (9. August 2003)

> Was zum "..." ist AFAIK ?????????????


AFAIK ist Usenet-Deutsch und bedeutet As Far As I Know.


----------

